

How'd golf get to be a businessman's sport? - drtse4
http://www.slate.com/id/2267675/

======
drtse4
Funny conclusion of the paper linked at the bottom of the article: "Although
we find no relation between handicap and corporate performance, we do find a
relation between handicap and CEO compensation. In short, golfers earn more
than non-golfers and pay increases with golfing ability."

<http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1374239>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Illusory_correlation>

